# Dovetail Jig Tutorial (with Video)



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

I just thought I'd pass this along. There are always questions concerning the use of dovetail jigs. Here's a tutorial with a video that walks you through the basic setup steps. The video normally has an associated cost but it's free if you sign up for the sites e-newsletter. The site is Woodworkers Guild of America (WWGOA).

FYI. I am not affiliated in any way with WWGOA. Just trying to pass along some good information.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Thanks,here's one for FREEEEEEEE 

Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails — Woodworking Online

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2009/07/30/podcast-42-3-new-innovations-in-joinery/
==========



Rutabagared said:


> I just thought I'd pass this along. There are always questions concerning the use of dovetail jigs. Here's a tutorial with a video that walks you through the basic setup steps. The video normally has an associated cost but it's free if you sign up for the sites e-newsletter. The site is Woodworkers Guild of America (WWGOA).
> 
> FYI. I am not affiliated in any way with WWGOA. Just trying to pass along some good information.
> 
> Joe


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

You are a Star Bobj3.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Thanks,here's one for FREEEEEEEE
> 
> ...


Bob,
The video in the link I provided is free too!

Joe


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like free!!


----------



## marcusking (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the links, I feel much more comfortable trying this out myself.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This is a great 2 for one deal


----------

